# Taking metformin while pregnant



## hevGsd

Hello all!

I have PCOS an have been taking metformin for quite a while now. My doctor wants me to stop taking it when I reach 12 weeks. I'm really scared about stopping it. I feel like its been my crutch since I found out I was pregnant, because it lowered the miscarriage rate so much for me.

Has anybody else been in this situation?

Thought I would post it in here so people from all trimesters can see it.

:flower:


----------



## tickledpink

I was diagnosed with PCOS at my pre-treatment scan two weeks before starting ICSI. The consultant put me on it straight away and told me to stop taking it when I reached week 12. I came off it gradually, so it was 13 weeks when I had finished. From what I can remember, the consultant said the metformin did reduce the risk of miscarriage but only had any real affect in those first 12 weeks. I must admit, i was a little worried about coming off it but the docs know best ;) I can understand you feel but I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## JaniceT

I took it until 10 weeks. After that, it does little to assist be because if a miscarriage were to occur, it would most likely be due to chromosomal issues, which is up to nature.


----------



## pinkflamingo

I was advised by my FS to stop taking it. I gather from the info that I read at that time that there is very much a split opinion in the world of the medics about whether women should continue to take it once they discover they are pregnant.
Sadly I lost my baby at 6 weeks and will never know whether that was the reason or not. I will discuss the pros and cons of continuing with metformin when I see the FS in a couple of weeks.

Good luck with your pregnancies all x


----------



## hb1

I was on met for years and when i started ttcing in May 09 I went to the GP incase there were any issues I needed to cover - they took me off met as it wasn't licensed in pregnancy. I got pg in October 09 and mc in Dec 09 at 7-8 weeks. After my mc I insisted on seeing a consultant and he advised to go back on met and if pg stay on till 16 weeks which I did. 

I think 12 weeks would be fine too tho as the issues met is supposed to address is over production of the insulin hormone which sends your other hormones out of whack - by 12 weeks the placenta is supposed to have taken over it's own hormone production so I guess that would be why you gp has advised this?

They should also put you forward for GTT testing at 28 weeks as apparently pcos ladies are prone to GD ( being that the insulin issue experienced by many pcos-ers puts them at risk ). My GTT came back fine so GD is not a definite but just a higher risk for us.

hx


----------



## hevGsd

Thanks for the replys everyone. It's alot more reassuring knowing that other people have gone through it too.

Yeah my doctor has said that my chances are pretty high of getting GD :wacko: 

Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## Lawhra

I have mild PCOS and was taking Metformin for just a few weeks before getting pregnant. I was 8 days late so was taking it 8 days into my pregnancy. I phoned my GP to ask if I should stop taking it and he said yes.
Maybe because my PCOS is mild? I presume so.


----------



## pinkflamingo

ProudMumOfOne said:


> I have mild PCOS and was taking Metformin for just a few weeks before getting pregnant. I was 8 days late so was taking it 8 days into my pregnancy. I phoned my GP to ask if I should stop taking it and he said yes.
> Maybe because my PCOS is mild? I presume so.

This is the same with me. I only have mild PCOS and was told not to take it when I found out I was pregnant. I guess that it depends on the severity of the syndrome.

x


----------



## Blondie007

I dont have PCOS but I am on metformin for gestational diabetes. No problems with this but didnt start taking it till about 34 weeks.


----------



## Janeysaney

I have PCOS, got my positive after a few months whilst taking Metformin. Booked docs apt to confirm pregnancy and she told me to stop taking it. Think this was probably around the 7 week mark. Never really worried about coming off Metformin. If you're really concerned I would suggest speaking to your G.P. and getting more info from them. Hope your pregnancy goes well!


----------



## YorkieMom

Omg, now I'm really worried! I was taking metformin and Clomid prior to getting pregnant but stopped both when I found out I was expecting! I'm pretty sure my dr. told me to stop taking it but now I'm worried I should still be taking it.:nope:


----------



## starrynight

I was on metformin for about 3 years before getting pregnant. Took it to combat insulin inssues in PCOS and not to aid conception. I carried on taking it until my first appointment with doc which was around 10 weeks and then came off it as was advised by the doc.

I was sent for GTT at 28 weeks and def have GD so was put back on Metformin! Now taking same does as before, along with insulin injections. The only issue is getting used to the slgiht side effects (you know what i mean!) with Metformin, along with baby wriggling and giving me heartburn!


----------



## R&G2007

I too have mild PCOS and was told to come off the tablets but Hubby and I decided to keep taking them due to the fact that they lower the miscarriage rate but last week I was so ill on them so have stopped taking them.


----------



## hevGsd

Thanks so much for all the replys everyone, have put my mind at ease so much.
Next Monday is the day im coming off the Met :cry: I am really worried but my doctor has said that everything will be ok and I really should stop worrying! 

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow so looking forward to seeing the baby :thumbup:

Thanks again everyone :flower:


----------

